# Flux Feedback Review



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

What size boot do you have and what size binding did you get? And how flexible is the highback when you twist it?


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Extremo said:


> What size boot do you have and what size binding did you get? And how flexible is the highback when you twist it?


I edited it above but just to make it easier for you: Thirty Two Ultralights size 9 (excellent fit), medium binding, very flexible high backs. The stiffness varies however. Up toward the top of the high back it's more rigid, and the further you travel down to where the high back pivots on the screws, it gets more flexible.

Based on this, the distortions must bend like rubber


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

nice review =)


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks! I'll keep updating it when I feel I have some more feedback  I'm riding in a couple hours, so if I'll do some jibbing today, and if I bother with the pipe today, I'll comment on that as well.


----------



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

the feedback is geared more for freeride isn't it? that's what i got from their site atleast.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

*nice review*

nice review


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

baldy said:


> the feedback is geared more for freeride isn't it? that's what i got from their site atleast.


From everything I've read about them they're all-terrain/freestyle. 

I think it's because they have the stronger 45 blend base and the super tough nylon high back as well as the Ultra response straps. But the Super Titan also has the 45 blend base (smooth, not genetic) the super tough nylon highback (reg, not sym) and the Ultra response straps, and I've seen most of their team riding them in slopestyle events. I have actually yet to see a flux team member, other than milbery, riding one of the bindings with a blend 30 base.

Edit: I actually think they'd be more freestyle oriented because of the urethane dampers they added to reduce impact on landing. Similar to what Union has.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

No, these are definitely not geared toward freeriding. Don't get me wrong though, you can freeride with them, but the flex profile of the higback is too soft at the base to be a dedicated freeride binding. My k2 autos have a noticably stiffer high back. Almost twice as stiff actually.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Update 2*

Comfort, round 2: Apparently it only took me two 6 hour trips to break them in. Very comfy. No numbness or anything ! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for that! My only complaint now is that I'm spoiled with how quickly I'm in and out of my flows.

Support/responsiveness, part Deux: I think "Feedback" is truly a fitting name for these bindings. They're comfy, but responsive, and they support you enough to acclimate to whatever you're doing.

Speaking more on the flex, the Feedbacks were flexible enough to really tweak reverts when going from switch to regular. As I was carving switch, then reverting frontside, it was easy to spin the board the rest of the way by shifting my feet quicky and letting my body catch up later for some added style. 

The conditions today were odd. It was wet and fast. It's was sleeting clown spit. Not quite slush, and not quite loose granular. I'll call it slush granular . In combination with my Bataleon Goliath (which is a directional all mountain board), digging deep heelside is harder and less stable than with my k2 autos. The snow was amazing to carve at the beginning of the day, but as it got packed in and bumps started forming everywhere, I could feel where the high back's flex profile wasn't really helping out. I'm light weight, so it's really easy for me to notice these things. So I had to relegate my carving to skidded turns as the snow packed down.

I did a little jibbing today and they really allowed that flex that gives more confidence as you're manipulating the features. Hitting even a flat box with more rigid bindings just doesn't feel safe to me, it feels like you're "stuck". I felt more comfortable jibbing in these no question. No problems stomping jumps either.

Oh and just to be clear, it's not like I couldn't carve when the snow was packed and bumpy, it's that I couldn't carve while going really fast, hence why I was using skidded turns.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

One last thing to add... I've been pretty much all about Flow bindings. Easy in and out, highly customizable, comfortable. For some reason, traditional strap in bindings have always caused pressure points. My Flux Feedbacks however, are even more comfy than my Flow NXT-ATs. Matter of fact, the Feedbacks are the best bindings I've ever ridden. As stated above, they are very responsive and ultra comfortable. The tool-less adjustments are unmatched. The high back has a progressive flex profile, and the toe caps are so nice, you can't even tell they are there. Lastly, they're great quality bindings. I'm beyond happy with my purchase. I only paid like $170 for them.

To say I was pleasantly surprised would be an understatement.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Weird review...makes them sound as if they're softer and more flexible than my Super Titans, when in reality they're about the same.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

They are pretty close but due to the highback they seem a bit softer. They have a slight flex to the highbacks. 

Side not: As for the change to next seasons toe caps looks like they have just reduced the extreme curve that wraps around the toe and slightly reduced the width. Is just as secure as this years for sure and now can be used over the top.


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

ya i tried on some fluxes a few weeks ago. i was VERY suprised too. As the OP said, they are super comfortable with zero pressure points!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've got a set on the way, so I can't wait to finally try them out personally and give a head-to-head comparison with my Super Titans.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

i still haven't been able to take my feedbacks out for a test run yet. i bought them after asking b.gilly a few questions and reading up on them. my only concern is that i bought a large, but gilly told me not to worry about it. i've done a sit down strap-in in my room to see how it felt, but i think it should be okay. 

it'll be on the slopes next week for my final run of the season.

can someone inform me on exactly what the purpose is of those inserts that go on the sides of the baseplates? i wasn't sure whether to swap them out for the brown ones that came separately or to leave the ones that came already on the bindings.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

NoTickets said:


> i still haven't been able to take my feedbacks out for a test run yet. i bought them after asking b.gilly a few questions and reading up on them. my only concern is that i bought a large, but gilly told me not to worry about it. i've done a sit down strap-in in my room to see how it felt, but i think it should be okay.
> 
> it'll be on the slopes next week for my final run of the season.
> 
> can someone inform me on exactly what the purpose is of those inserts that go on the sides of the baseplates? i wasn't sure whether to swap them out for the brown ones that came separately or to leave the ones that came already on the bindings.


What size is your boot?

Those inserts are to change how rigid the binding is. If you're going to ride harder, use the stiffer inserts.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

phile00 said:


> What size is your boot?
> 
> Those inserts are to change how rigid the binding is. If you're going to ride harder, use the stiffer inserts.


Think he had size 10 but his new boots ended up at a size 9. As long as they do not have shrinkage tech he will be fine with the adjustments. Have ridden my size 9 boots in a few large sets because that was all that was available for me to demo for certain models of next years sets. No real issues after you bring in the highback a little.

Also mediums bindings are really only suggested up to size 9.5 not 10. The new toe strap/cap for next season will also make it easier to accommodate a larger boot then the suggested size 12 max on the large bindings.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

I can't imagine having any problems with these bindings anyhow. They're so well made. I've always had problems with traditional strap in bindings, and these are just amazing. I'd be doing some spring riding if I didn't get a mildly impacted fracture in my shoulder. I'm going to PT to rehab it. Blah.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Never did get a chance to ride the current years model. Does the Highback have the gel pad in it also? And for those with goggle tan you should check out flux facebook page they are doing a give away for April fools.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

sorry i didnt get around to responding. gilly has it right, i'm a size 9.


----------

